# Blue Ring Octopus



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

what you guys think of the blue ring octopus anyone have one


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Negative.sounds cool though


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Never looked into to, Just googled them, some thoughts.

#1 They look amazing
#2 An Octupus would be a really cool pet
#3 Apparently the blue ring octupus is one of the most venomous animals in the world and no antivenom has ever been produced.

I'd never risk my life for an animal. Beautiful though.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Damn I want one now.probably make you have a permit for that badboy if they even let you keep it in the first place.SW forums I'm sure have or know of em.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

keeping octopus requires special care. they only live 2 years at the most. usually closer to 1.5 years though

also these smaller octopuses are usually harder to get feeding adequately such as the blue ring. also octos are escape artists. they can get through any hole as long as it can fit its eye through. so you need to make sure you have secured the tank extremely well.

also blue rings are notoriously toxic and one bite from them could kill you before the ambulance service even gets to your home.

if you want one i suggest maybe a less dangerous species first and gain some experience with octos then get a blue ring

and if you have no experience with SW tanks at all then it be better to setup a simple SW tank with some hardy fish first so you et a hang of it. SW does require more patients and money that FW setups.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

A big negitive to the idea.


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

My brother in law got one in some live rock he ordered. He gave it to his uncle, he says its not something you want to f*ck around with lmao.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

The LFS around here had a couple of them... hitch-hikers on rock they got. Pretty cool, but not worth the risk.

another problem with keeping them is they are extremely smart, and can escape through the tiniest opening in your lid like stated before. We were at a public aquarium, and a staff member was telling us that for months fish in other displays had been disappearing... At night the octopus would squeeze through a small gap in the lid, travel a couple tanks down for dinner, and be back in his tank by morning.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

they don't do well in captivity..certain species shouldn't be taken out of the wild..no matter how cool they are /look.....save your money..


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

You-tube shows 2 kids playing with one on a beach, crawling up their arms while other one tryn to pry him off.damnit now I want one!


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

lfs has one thinking of getting one the crazy thing is he can't sell piranhas but can sell those dam goverment







and there rules


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Don't think those are in the hobby like blue spotted stingray are.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

they are not true blue rings if kids playing with them
these things are not for ppl who impulse and think they are cool
you need to really plan plan plan acrylic tanks are better IMO since they cant break threw with lr as easy glue all rock together and seal tanks or they will get out
start off with bimac or dwarf pygmy bimac they are readily available for you to kill, I mean keep but I strongly adsvise against it. most species are cold water and have short lifespans. so you typically need a chiller.

that being said I love cephlapods they are my favorite invertebrates but I love them so much not to keep them.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

redbellyman21 said:


> I love them so much not to keep them.


Probably the best yet. Its the same type of thign with things like jellies. If you dont want to get the right setup for them you shouldnt get them.


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

and if i die from it..they'll just laugh at you..lol
cancel.thats like having a loose lion in your house..


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

cool


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

> Blue-ringed octopuses are among the deadliest animals in the sea. Throughout their range in Australia and the eastern Indo-Pacific, several humans suffer bites each year. Unfortunately, some of these are fatal. In Australia where blue-rings occur in shallow coastal waters and can be relatively common in areas frequented by beach-goers, there have been dozens of reported bites and several deaths. Typically, the victim is unaware of the danger and either picks up the innocuous looking octopus or inadvertently contacts it. The bite is slight and produces at most only a small laceration with no more than a tiny drop of blood and little or no discoloration. Bites are usually reported as being painless. Often the victim doesn't even know that he had been bitten. This can make it difficult for emergency and medical personnel to determine the cause of a patient's distress. In fact, there is some question as to whether the octopus even needs to bite to envenomate a human. In cases with prolonged contact, the venom might pass directly through the skin. While most severe envenomations appear to involve bites, I can report developing mild local neurological symptoms after immersing my hand in sea water in which a large blue-ring had been shipped.
> 
> Depending on how much venom has been transferred into the wound, the onset of symptoms can be quite rapid. Within five to ten minutes, the victim begins to experience parasthesias and numbness, progressive muscular weakness and difficulty breathing and swallowing. Nausea and vomiting, visual disturbances and difficulty speaking may also occur. In severe cases, this is followed by flaccid paralysis and respiratory failure, leading to unconsciousness and death due to cerebral anoxia. Interestingly, the victim's heart continues to beat until extreme asphyxia sets in. Some victims report being conscious, but unable to speak or move. They may even appear clinically dead with pupils fixed and dilated. Not all bites result in the transfer of venom. The severity of symptoms is dose-dependent. Smaller adults and especially children are most at risk.
> 
> ...


Although, you wont find it on the list of "10 deadliest animals on the planet"... which includes poison dart frogs, great whites, box jellyfish, cobras, and the number one: Mosquito... it is still something that shouldnt be taken lightly. They are readily available, and lots of bites dont even occur in the aquarium.

In terms of readily available saltwater inverts or fish... many are capable of killing humans. Box and cow fish, squirrel fish, Puffers and scorpionfish, anemones, jellys, stingrays, urchins, snails (the cone snail is another list topper!) and even SPONGES. If you are sensitive or allergic, even a bristle worm sting could send you into anaphylactic shock. The list could go on forever, and many things in this hobby are more serious than you know.

Bottom line, research and dont make impulse buys before you know what you are buying can do to you.


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

Damn thats freaky, although a beautiful octopus, i wouldn't risk it. Some animals should be left in the wild, think this is one. One second your doing tank maintenance the next your paralyzed...


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Ægir said:


> Although, you wont find it on the list of "10 deadliest animals on the planet"... which includes poison dart frogs, great whites, box jellyfish, cobras, and the number one: Mosquito... it is still something that shouldnt be taken lightly. They are readily available, and lots of bites dont even occur in the aquarium.
> 
> In terms of readily available saltwater inverts or fish... many are capable of killing humans. Box and cow fish, squirrel fish, Puffers and scorpionfish, anemones, jellys, stingrays, urchins, snails (the cone snail is another list topper!) and even SPONGES. If you are sensitive or allergic, even a bristle worm sting could send you into anaphylactic shock. The list could go on forever, and many things in this hobby are more serious than you know.
> 
> Bottom line, research and dont make impulse buys before you know what you are buying can do to you.


Don't forget corals!!!
There are many soft corals that are extremely venomous, some speices of Button Polyps being known to have one of the most potent poisons in the animal kingdom.


----------

